# Hedgies in Pennsylvania?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I heard that hedgehogs were illegal in Pennsylvania and just wanted to see if anyone could verify that it's true, or if it's changed or anything. My family has friends that live in Pennsylvania that we go visit sometimes (or they come up here), and I wanted to check on this beforehand in case we want to go visit them this summer. If they are indeed illegal there, would I still get in trouble if I had a hedgehog in the state just for a few days to a week, since it wouldn't be there permanently? It doesn't seem likely that you'd get caught with a hedgehog anyway, unless animal control stopped by the house for some other reason and saw the cage...


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Odds are you would get a warning about having a hedgie there, but it's better to be safe than sorry--because they could also confiscate the hedgie. They ARE illegal there, and the PA authorities are very strict about it. I wouldn't think there would be a problem with just visiting, but you might want to contact someone at their department of natural resources/game commission to find out the official policy on that. If they give you any run-around, or seem unsure, it might be best to find someone to hedgie-sit at home so you don't run any risks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, I'll do that if we end up planning to visit. Thank you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, whatever you do, NEVER take a hedgie into Penn. I can't even do justice trying to explain how awful the PGC officials are. Just driving through with a hedgie is a really bad idea.


----------

